# Gluten Intolerance



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bit of a different one, but I've been having some digestive issues for a few months and I'm starting to think that it might be some form of gluten intolerence but I don't always appear to get issues after eating foods containing it. 

For example, I'm completely fine eating pizza, bread etc but if I were to eat pastry I get quite bad bloating, nausea etc.

I've also started a new fitness regime a couple of weeks ago and have been taking Maximuscle Cyclone which I understand contains a form of gluten. Since then I've felt rough on and off, but almost constantly bloated so I'm thinking something's a miss. 

I've more or less cut out pastry over the last couple of months and for the most part felt a lot better but this last couple of weeks has made me come round to the idea that I might actually have a gluten intolerance, or might have developed one.

Just looking to get people's views on this, am I on to something? Anyone have similar issues?


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Rather than guess I'd suggest you get tested. Speak with your GP.


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Hi mate,

I had similar on protein. 
My problem was that I am slightly lactose intolerant and because the whey protein came from essentially milk, it was making me feel rough. 

Best thing to do is get an allergy test mate, many many reasons why these symtpoms could exist such as IBS etc etc


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If it was gluten intolerance then you'd suffer with bread & pasta too?
Is it just shop bought pastry or homemade too? It could be something that's added to the pastry that's causing the problem.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I have the same kinda thing. Any pastries or brown bread catch me


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Natalie said:


> If it was gluten intolerance then you'd suffer with bread & pasta too?
> Is it just shop bought pastry or homemade too? It could be something that's added to the pastry that's causing the problem.





Kimo73 said:


> I have the same kinda thing. Any pastries or brown bread catch me


Any kind - Pies, sausage rolls, pasties have all made me as sick as a dog.

Bread & pasta appear fine and are actually in my diet once or twice per day. That said, now that Kimo mentioned it I have switched to brown bread over the last few weeks which has coincided with the protein shake. I might switch back to white and see what happens.

I think it probably needs investigating though as suggested so I'll get booked in at the doctor's in a few weeks when I'm off work.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Could be lactose intolerance? Push the doctor for some tests, and try and write a food diary of what you're eating and how/when it is affecting you


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I am gluten intolerant and the symptoms you describe are not typical of this condition, though GPs tend to know a lot more about these things than detailers. Present to your GP.

If it was gluten you'd get massive wind, stomach cramps and explosive diarhoreaa.

Sorry but I think DW is not the place to ask for advice on this.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Most likely a combination rather than one single element if this problem has only started recently.

Thought my issues may have been gluten or lactose based, after much self testing turned out to be an intolerance to stevia based products (sweetener). This only became a problem when I went on a "healthy" regime to lower. My bad cholestrol.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Firstly an Intolerance is not the same thing as an allergy.

Allergy tests are only usefull for something where the body is having an immune response. With an Intollerance this is not the case.

Visit the GP, who may refer you to a dietician.

The GP may also do some blood tests to rule out some allergies.

I have some issues with mostly wheat and Lactose it seems.

Good luck as these types of issues can really affect your sense of 'well being'.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a lactose intolerance and I felt unwell for years, process of elimination diet using a good diary for a fortnight is a great way of pinpointing it


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If you get tested for coeliac you need to be eating the equivalent of 6 servings of gluten a day for approx 6 weeks beforehand or you will get a false negative result.


I've got ulcerative colitis and high fibre things such as Wholemeal bread & pasta affect me but white doesn't. Then again I can't really eat fruit or veg at the mo so my diet is really boring


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Like my wife she is Coeliac you can not eat bread with Gluten in it go to the doctors and you can have blood test for it you will have to change all your diet and watch what foods have it in


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

It has to do with flower also , my mother s ceoleac & anything with flower s bad .


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> It has to do with flower also , my mother s ceoleac & anything with flower s bad .


You can get gluten free flour :thumb:

If diagnosed as a coeliac you can get certain items on prescription also a few GF companies will send a hamper of their products to try.

I thought I might have coeliac disease before I was diagnosed with UC as I was always worse after bread but it's because I was eating Wholemeal seeded bread which made my symptoms worse


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Natalie said:


> You can get gluten free flour :thumb:
> 
> If diagnosed as a coeliac you can get certain items on prescription also a few GF companies will send a hamper of their products to try.


Yes I know Natalie , it was for info purpose , i tought it was going to help somehow .

She does lots of meals/food herself , & she always reminds me of not mixing bread in toasters , butter , jeely , whatever .


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Yes I know Natalie , it was for info purpose , i tought it was going to help somehow .
> 
> She does lots of meals/food herself , & she always reminds me of not mixing bread in toasters , butter , jeely , whatever .


Sorry didn't mean it to come across in a "funny" way 

I've read how careful you have to be as even the tiniest breadcrumb can cause problems for them


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Sorry didn't mean it to come across in a "funny" way
> 
> I've read how careful you have to be as even the tiniest breadcrumb can cause problems for them


No problem Nat ! lol It s good on my end .

Yes , true .


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I have IBS, milk and milk products trigger it. But a few other things will also leave me with, what I call a food hangover. Pastry is one of them, among a few others, even some of the cakes I make, how I feel rough afterwards. Elimination of foods and food groups is a start.
I have also been taken some of these http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/sh...super-lactase-enzyme-capsules-125mg/-60004930 and that has helped me but as above, speak with a GP, even for guidance, mine was not overly supportive or unsupportive. But I didn't really want to go down the route of hospital visits and tests without doing the trial on the cutting out food types first
The only reason I've started having dairy again is the alternatives are pricey. Plus I love yogurt ....


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

As a doctor who actively researches in nutritional biochemistry, I'm often dismayed at how the internet has made everyone into a health expert. There is so much pseudo-science and quackery out there that runs the gauntlet with legalit and certainly has no data to back up claims. A recent research paper looked at popular internet sites and their information regarding the most common medical disorders and found that 90% of the information was bogus or untrue. As with any health issue, go to your GP for advice or referral. If you do not deem their actions sufficient, go to a different GP. As has been previously stated, intolerance is very different to allergy, the later being a result of immune hypersensitivity. Rather than self- diagnose, get someone who knows what they're doing to sort you out.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bulkhead said:


> As a doctor who actively researches in nutritional biochemistry, I'm often dismayed at how the internet has made everyone into a health expert. There is so much pseudo-science and quackery out there that runs the gauntlet with legalit and certainly has no data to back up claims. A recent research paper looked at popular internet sites and their information regarding the most common medical disorders and found that 90% of the information was bogus or untrue. As with any health issue, go to your GP for advice or referral. If you do not deem their actions sufficient, go to a different GP. As has been previously stated, intolerance is very different to allergy, the later being a result of immune hypersensitivity. Rather than self- diagnose, get someone who knows what they're doing to sort you out.


Agree about seeking out professional advice.

Where we part is I wouldn't trust a GP any further than I could throw one.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

As above, GPs are generalists and their areas of experience / expertise / interest will vary. Mine has been helpful, to a point.. However I am able to manage symptoms through diet exclusion.

If the advice from the GP is not sufficent after some time trying what has been recomended, and you have not been refered to a dietician or Gastoenterologist, then straight up ask to be.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> Agree about seeking out professional advice.
> 
> Where we part is I wouldn't trust a GP any further than I could throw one.


We don't differ. GPs are just that, general practitioners. They should refer you to a specialist in the area who is up to date on the current therapies and interventions. As I said, if you don't get good service from your GP, go to another one. You should also question the specialist on their experience and research output. Any good specialist should be actively researching in their area and publishing their work. If you know their names, search their research output in Pubmed or Google Scholar.


----------

